# Wyndham Desert Blue available through Club Pass



## cotraveller (Jan 7, 2015)

There is an announcement on the WorldMark web site that WorldMark owners can book the new Wyndham Desert Blue resort in Las Vegas via Club Pass.  Reservations are being accepted now for arrivals beginning on March 20, 2015.

Considering the high credit values, 14,100 credits for a 1 Br and 18,400 for a 2 Br Deluxe, and the fact that there are three WorldMark resorts in Las Vegas that WorldMark owners can book directly, I doubt that too many WorldMark owners will jump at this new opportunity.

I do find it interesting that there are two seasons listed for the resort, with about a 10% reduction in cost for 11 weeks which are shown in the lower season.  All three of the WorldMark Las Vegas resort are Red season for the entire year.  Wyndham Grand Desert shows Red all year on the RCI web site, Desert Blue isn't listed there yet.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 7, 2015)

regarding the seasonal variations between the 2 clubs... Its the same thing in Orlando.  The Worldmark resorts are Red all year, The Wyndham resorts have seasons  (the week before Christmas at Reunion is about 60% of the price of Christmas week for Wyndham Owners.

On average though Worldmark owners pay less in MF  and in red season a whole lot less for the same rooms


----------

